# Kangertech Subox leaking fix



## Effjh

I recently got a Kangertech Subvod, and it was leaking juice through the air holes right off the bat. 
It was caused by wire pushing against the seal. Other than in the video, I just pushed the wire in a bit, didn't cut it off as suggested. Problem solved.

Thought i'd post it in case anyone else ever run into the same issue with the Kangertech OCC coils.

Found this very helpful video to fix it:

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Pixstar

Nice find. I wonder if that's the reason why some Nebox owners get leaking issues, especially when filling the tank to full capacity and letting it stand for a while?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

Mine leaked aswell, Found a vid on this forum showing how to take the airflow ring off but now i can't find it again and this airflow ring on mine doesnt wanna come off so i can give it a proper clean..


----------



## Andre

Sk3tz0 said:


> Mine leaked aswell, Found a vid on this forum showing how to take the airflow ring off but now i can't find it again and this airflow ring on mine doesnt wanna come off so i can give it a proper clean..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sk3tz0

Awesome thanks.. now i wanna clean my tank but i'm at work with no wicks lol.. gonna have to get my sh!t together and start carrying gear around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Great tip , thanks !


----------



## Clouder

OCC Coils are known for leaks! When I bought my K-Box, I had it for 2 days and it started leaking on the OCC 1.5 Ohm. I then chucked it and went over to the RBA, MUUUUUUUUCH BETTER!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Clouder said:


> OCC Coils are known for leaks! When I bought my K-Box, I had it for 2 days and it started leaking on the OCC 1.5 Ohm. I then chucked it and went over to the RBA, MUUUUUUUUCH BETTER!



+1 on this, haven't used a pre built since.


----------



## Clouder

@CloudmanJHB O, HELL NO! I don't see ANY need to use premade coils.... AT ALL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

